# Extend header on load bearing wall



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to discuss this project with the building inspector. If your floor above has a design load of 40 psf, your factor of safety for a 62 inch opening with (3) 2x8 members may be below code requirements. Unfortunately I am not familiar with Canadian building code, my comments on factor of safety relate to commonly used US building codes.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with Daniel on this one. 

Because that wall is 6" wide....good chance it's supporting a lot of weight above it.

Not worth taking chances.....talk to your inspector.

If it was me....what ever they said it needed to be with sawn lumber, I'd be using a PSL beam. But that's me.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a copy of the CDN span Tables in a 2 page PDF, but it is larger than the Forum allows for uploads.

The rating of the Header will depend on the load resting upon it, which is a function of the joist length in this instance. 
_Can you measure the *joist lengths on each side of that wall* and post them here?_

Thanks.

*EDIT*

Also, single story or two story home?


----------



## projectpete19 (Mar 6, 2014)

Joist lengths are 11' on each side to the Center of load bearing wall....and it's a 2 storey

Joists are 2x8 16" on centrr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Using 12 feet of supported Joists, it looks like a triple 2 x 8 header would work if it is defined as a "Beam" since it is actually a structural lintel holding both joists plus likely the second floor and roof. Use a double Jack under each end to bear the weight as a Beam rather than a Lintel and it should be good.

PM sent.


----------



## projectpete19 (Mar 6, 2014)

jlhaslip said:


> Using 12 feet of supported Joists, it looks like a triple 2 x 8 header would work if it is defined as a "Beam" since it is actually a structural lintel holding both joists plus likely the second floor and roof. Use a double Jack under each end to bear the weight as a Beam rather than a Lintel and it should be good.
> 
> PM sent.




Thanks for the info....it validates what I found on other spam tables as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projectpete19 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is the building code for my area so it seems 62" opening will work if I read the tables right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I mentioned it once before....

Instead of using 3 2x8's....I'd use either a gluelam or PSL beam. The cost is not really that much more....just a few $$ more. But that beam would be a lot stiffer....much less likely to ever bend. It will also fill the area much better since it's going to be the exact thickness you want.

3 2x8's is going to be 4 1/2" thick. You're 6x wall is 5.5. You're short an inch.

The PSL will the exact thickness you want. Makes drywalling easier.

And ditto on the double jack....or just use a 4x6 and nail from the king stud side.

Less chance of warping....and with no nails on the 'working' side, makes life a little easier trimming out.


----------

